# Rocky Horror Picture Show 35th anniversary Blu Ray



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I purchased my first Blu Ray disc to try out on my PS3 which I bought to stream Netflix and PlayOn content. I had watched RHPS on DVD and HD TV, but I was really impressed with the blu ray. It was in OAR (very small black bars on each side), but it was the audio that blew me away. The original was in mono, and they remixed to 7.1 DTS HD for this blu ray. I only have a 5.1 system, but the sound was excellent. The transfer was good, only showing some noise (not digital noise, but the original noise from low light scenes that was on the original film). Thankfully, they didnt try to use any digital techniques to "fix" that.

Fitting first Blu Ray, since halloween is coming up. Price was sub $20 (the price point I promised myself would have to be broken before I switched from renting DVDs to buying Blu rays). 

Anyone who has this movie on DVD or laserdisc will find the blu ray a vast improvement on a 35 year old movie. Nice little multpage booklet/case with lots of pictures comments from the original cast. Worth the $19.95 for sure.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I watched this last Tuesday. It looks absolutely fantastic. They scanned the original camera negative. The colors and detail are amazing. Miles above any previous release.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

If they had a decent "in theater" recording from NYC in the late 70's I'd snap it up.


.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't own this movie right now (VHS, DVD, etc) but have been thinking about adding to my collection, now may be the time!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear put the kibosh on my buying this blu-ray after watching part of it over the weekend on FMC. Thinks the movie is to weird for her taste


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Mrs. Fluffybear put the kibosh on my buying this blu-ray after watching part of it over the weekend on FMC. Thinks the movie is to weird for her taste


Mrs. Herdfan is getting this for Christmas. It is too weird for my taste, but before we met she was one of the ones that went to the midnight showings with her friends.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Mrs. Herdfan is getting this for Christmas. It is too weird for my taste, but before we met she was one of the ones that went to the midnight showings with her friends.


Mrs. Fluffybear has never had the pleasure of experiencing a midnight showing and was rather surprised to discover how many of her friends and co-workers have actually seen this movie. To her there is just something wrong with a movie where the men are wearing fish net stockings.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> To her there is just something wrong with a movie where the men are wearing fish net stockings.


I very much agree with her.


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> To her there is just something wrong with a movie where the men are wearing fish net stockings.


But... It's Tim Curry!!!!


----------

